# File Express 5.1 and Windows XP



## tmrdean (Jul 15, 2005)

File Express is a fine flat-file database program that I have been using for years,  but I can't get it to work with XP.  (It worked with DOS, OS2, Windows 95, and Windows 98SE.)  It appears to install but when you try to use it to print (for example), it kicks you all the way out to the Desktop--without printing anything.  Expressware, or whoever now owns the program has no one left who remembers it.  When I uninstall the program, there is still stuff left around the computer, in particular in the Registry.  Do I need to use Regedit he said with a   ?  (We used to run a Navy Repair depot using File Express--until they made us go to Microsoft Access.)


----------



## jjsevdt (Jul 15, 2005)

I think you're out of luck since this software seems to be extinct


----------

